# Word(s) for the new year



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 3, 2012)

In my little family we made a comprehensive list for the new year including 
relationship goals with specific people 
people we want to see more of this year
things we want to purchase which might really enrich our lives  (me: chain saw, bath tub.  Boy: trampoline, puppy)

We also chose words to focus on for the year.   Ours are Happy and Healthy.       We want to laugh more, move more, eat more plants.   

What word(s) do you want to define 2012?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 3, 2012)

Peaceful.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 3, 2012)

I won't curse myself by enumerating the things that I have going well right now, but I'll say that I feel very lucky and would like the ship to stay going in this direction.

I'm making an effort to do more/donate more for charity, and to live more frugally- for environmental/social reasons more than economics.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 3, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Peaceful.



You probably need to find another job :lol:


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 3, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> live more frugally- for environmental/social reasons more than economics.



Here too for both reasons and I think we are doing a little better every year.   We still buy too much crap, but most of it is second hand.    
The rest sounds wonderful AP!    So glad for you guys.


----------



## Jags (Jan 3, 2012)

Enjoyment.

Life is too short not to enjoy the simple things.  Laughing, family, friends, food, beer, fishing, etc.


----------



## mrjohneel (Jan 3, 2012)

Fearless.
(Not bungee jumping or risking life or limb; just not being fearful of losing a job, losing my savings, not being able to pay a mortgage, etc.) No fear.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 3, 2012)

Zen


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 3, 2012)

N E BUDDY BUT OOOOOOOOOOO BAMMER


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 3, 2012)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, won't accept my reply..............
Accepted this one tho'. Oh well, it matters not.
Now the previous DOES appear.......... It's, like, magic, maaaaannnn. wooooowwwwwwww


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 3, 2012)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, won't accept my reply..............
> Accepted this one tho'. Oh well, it matters not.
> Now the previous DOES appear.......... It's, like, magic, maaaaannnn. wooooowwwwwwww




You havin trouble fallin asleep again Hoss??? Hmmm? :lol:


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 3, 2012)

Occupy.


----------



## Dix (Jan 3, 2012)

Resurrection.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 3, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Resurrection.



You go girl.... ;-) best one yet...


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 4, 2012)

My word for just the day is bezoar.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 4, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> My word for just the day is bezoar.



Then my word for today is OUCH.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 4, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> My word for just the day is bezoar.



 :sick:  :shut: 
just sayin...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 4, 2012)

Well it lasted a good half a day before it went south.   Better than I thought.


----------



## Dix (Jan 4, 2012)

I did my best, K


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 4, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Well it lasted a good half a day before it went south.   Better than I thought.



Hey, WTH, it gave some of us something to think about.
I like that-
Thanks-
Kenny


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 4, 2012)

Boiler.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 4, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Well it lasted a good half a day before it went south.   Better than I thought.



Post #14....started it..... :lol: 
It is a great thread Kat....thanks...made me think about a lot of things...


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 4, 2012)

Ennui . . . I need snow.


----------



## bfunk13 (Jan 4, 2012)

Positive
I refuse to spend time with negative people this year.


----------



## begreen (Jan 4, 2012)

Time waits for no one.


----------



## iskiatomic (Jan 4, 2012)

> Ennui . . . I need snow.




I'm with Jake on this one, DAMNIT!


KC


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 4, 2012)

Today's: Aprosexia.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 4, 2012)

Kat is gonna be mad butt...
my word today is borborygymus...... :-S 
yeah google that you buggerz...
Hey, this thread can go on and on and on.....word of the freakin day.... :lol:  :lol:  ;-)


----------



## Jags (Jan 4, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Today's: Aprosexia.



Did you say something?


----------



## JustWood (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been saying "it is what it is" in regards to many presented situations lately. 
I've got alot on my plate in the next 18 months so " Don't sweat it" will be something I live by in the near future.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 4, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Today's: Aprosexia.



My word is......OOOHH, a shiny penny!!
What was I talking about?


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 4, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Today's: Aprosexia.



Whatever.


----------



## Dix (Jan 4, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think he did, Jags


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 5, 2012)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Positive
> I refuse to spend time with negative people this year.


Well, by golly, We'll sure miss ya!


----------



## Dix (Jan 5, 2012)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> bfunk13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 5, 2012)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Positive
> I refuse to spend time with negative people this year.



I was thinking of you the other day . . . how is the no smoking thing going?


----------



## ironpony (Jan 5, 2012)

I am going to continue with what I have done the first fifty years...........
no one will ever get to me, I will always smile and be polite
no matter how hard you are trying to upset me
I will never raise my voice

you will get madder by the second
and I will pi$$ you of big time


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 5, 2012)

injudicious.....
I will refer to to that word after readin some posts in another area....


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 6, 2012)

trying to be more tolerant (aarrgghh)


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 6, 2012)

For today: Araneae  :cheese:


----------



## Dix (Jan 6, 2012)

Icky. Had one on a split. Smooshed it.


----------



## Dix (Jan 6, 2012)

De rigueur.


----------



## potter (Jan 6, 2012)

Palimpsest.


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2012)

Antennae and Lepodoptera


----------



## Jags (Jan 6, 2012)

Supercalifragalisticexpealodocious (sp?)


----------



## potter (Jan 6, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Antennae and Lepodoptera



Sounds like 2 greek gods.....or a Shakespeare play. Come to think of it, Moth is character in "Midsummer Night's Dream".


----------



## potter (Jan 6, 2012)

Too perfect for this thread-
Moth: "They have been to a great feast of languages and stolen the scraps."


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 6, 2012)

Bazinga

courtesy of Dr. Sheldon Cooper


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 6, 2012)

For today...polythelia..
Can't help it...more medical terms :cheese:


----------



## btuser (Jan 6, 2012)

I was in meetings all day today.  

The word for this years looks like its going to be:   Harrumph!


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2012)

potter said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were a wordplay for teach. Though good catch on the Shakespeare angle.


----------



## Dix (Jan 7, 2012)

btuser said:
			
		

> I was in meetings all day today.
> 
> The word for this years looks like its going to be:   Harrumph!



Hedley Lamarr: My mind is a raging torrent, flooded with rivulets of thought cascading into a waterfall of creative alternatives.
Taggart: God darnit, Mr. Lamarr, you use your tongue prettier than a twenty dollar whore.


----------



## btuser (Jan 7, 2012)

"Mongo only pawn in game of life" -Mongo-


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 11, 2012)

My word for the year - slub

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/slub


----------

